
Ember PostgREST Dynamic UI: An Approach to Flexible and Easy-To-maintain UIs - benoror
https://medium.com/the-backlog-by-nimbo-x/ember-postgrest-dynamic-ui-an-approach-for-flexible-easy-to-maintain-interfaces-e94f7558dd49
======
benoror
This is an experiment of dynamic UIs (forms atm) using Ember & PostgREST

